# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Desert of Desolation - all maps complete!

## danielpryor

(deleted by user)

----------


## NeonKnight

Welcome to the Guild. Love the DoD series. One of my favorite.

----------


## RobA

Hi Dan!

I moved this post into the General WIP forum as it doesn't meet the requirements to be posted in the finished map forum.

Thanks for providing the link to your site!

-Rob A>

----------


## Mark Oliva

Good work, Daniel!  Are these all 100% Dundjinni maps or did you use other software too?

----------


## A R Frost

Just looked at your website. Great maps, never stepped foot in FR, but like the way you recreated all the maps. Your generic bridge map reminds me a lot of a area in World of Warcraft. It's called Nagrand and there is a city called Halaa, The only way in by foot or mount is across 4 bridges that look just like that.
Nice work.

----------


## Jtolman

The Maps you have are Great, thanks for providing them..... One seems to be missing though.
A map of the town of Bralizzar

----------


## danielpryor

> Good work, Daniel!  Are these all 100% Dundjinni maps or did you use other software too?


Used Dundjinni almost 100%. I did a few touch-ups with PSP 7.0 here and there. I use Gimp2 for viewing and manipulation though during my game.

----------


## danielpryor

> The Maps you have are Great, thanks for providing them..... One seems to be missing though.
> A map of the town of Bralizzar


Well I don't really use the maps unless there's going to be combat involved. For the town mapped I just scanned to original B&W document so players could see it. However I've been toying with the idea of fleshing out the buildings like the bar and the market place, etc.

----------


## danielpryor

> Just looked at your website. Great maps, never stepped foot in FR, but like the way you recreated all the maps. Your generic bridge map reminds me a lot of a area in World of Warcraft. It's called Nagrand and there is a city called Halaa, The only way in by foot or mount is across 4 bridges that look just like that.
> Nice work.


Yeah those 2 bridges and a few of the "generic" road maps are actually screen shots from back when I was playing WOW. I typically don't use screen shots but they were wonderfully generic.

----------


## ford12

This link to the Desert of Desolation is now defunct. Does anyone know if they exist anywhere else?

----------


## danielpryor

(deleted by user)

----------


## ford12

Woah, thanks. Instantaneous. Almost like a Djinjn was behind it!

----------


## jpstod

Great Work as always

----------


## Sereptus

Just thought I'd spruce up the map of the Town of Bralizzar for use in VTT's and such. Pixels per inch should be set at 42. Also did a VTT-friendly map of the Sunken City of Pazar as the one here didn't fit well for Maptools, the Sunken City can be used at 50 PPi.

----------


## danielpryor

(deleted by user) Maps will now be found only on the DMsGuild website.

----------

